# Calcutta Cityscapes and skyline photos



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Kolkata / Calcutta*

_A collection of photos taken by me (if unspecified) and others (if specified).._ Hope you like them..

The Vidyasagar Bridge










Central Kolkata skyline from the Vidyasagar Bridge










From the Queensway across the green expanses of the huge central park called Maidan










The skyline as reflected in the pools of the Victorial Memorial Hall










The Victoria Memorial Hall


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

The BBD Bag skyline
_photo neeraj1961_










The Alipore skyline - Alipore is also the district HQ of 24 Parganas South. Thus it has many government offices too. 











Tata Centre 
photo AK Sirkar










Chatterjee International Centre - under renovation (it is Kolkata's tallest office building and has an infamous history - but I guess they are finally fixing the things)










The white Sahid Minar (Martyr's Memorial), the red High Court building and the orange dome of the state capitol (legislature)
_photo ossiflocke_










_photo anurag_


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

The next set of photos copyright of Timir Mozumdar (www.knowindia.net)

Central Kolkata photos taken from a rooftop in the evening


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Calcutta is in West Bengal right? If so, is the city communist?


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice pictures! I was never really able to visualise Calcutta, so this definitely helps!

If you don't mind me asking, what's so infamous about Chatterjee International Centre's history, btw?


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Calcutta is in West Bengal right? If so, is the city communist?


West Bengal has been under Left Front ( Communist Party of India Marxist and its allies) for over three decades now. They have won the state elections since 1977.

Calcutta city and surrounding urban areas have often voted against the communists. The city voted back the communists to power this year because of the current chief minister's immense popularity iwth the urban middle class and his practical views.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Nice pictures! I was never really able to visualise Calcutta, so this definitely helps!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what's so infamous about Chatterjee International Centre's history, btw?


It was built during the boom of the seventies. It didn't adhere to the building codes and probably built many more floors than permitted. Companies bought or took long term leases thinking they were moving into the "tallest" building of the city. Facade tiles and slabs of the building walls started falling off quite often. There was no proper fire escape. The city wanted to demolish it. The builder fled the city (and probably the country) too. The different companies that owned office space didn't want to vacate without compensation. Court cases went on for years and years. Meanwhile almost all of the facade tiles were gone and it looked horrible. Finally the city made a compromise. It had engineers rectify the defects, hired a new architect and is giving it a face lift. It's not great but it looks much better now.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

_photos by pavan gupta_

Moving north to the old city centre - *BBD Bag* very early in the morning!

The Writer's building which is now the State Secretariat










The General Post Office and the Reserve Bank of India










Telephone Bhavan










Old commercial area



















Next set of photos taken by Timir Mozumdar in the evening hours


United Bank










GPO and Eastern Railway building










Tea Board in the old commercial area










Office buildings


----------



## perekamuda (Oct 5, 2002)

Kolkata is an amazingly exotic city.....
...just wondering why most the skyscrapers design is old-fashioned looks and seems like from 70s???


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

how come it has so many english style buildings? Is it because its like singapore when it was once british colony?


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

perekamuda said:


> ...just wondering why most the skyscrapers design is old-fashioned looks and seems like from 70s???


Because most of them are from mid sixties to late seventies.




JoSin said:


> how come it has so many english style buildings? Is it because its like singapore when it was once british colony?


Kolkata was the capital of British India till 1911 and remained an important colonial city till 1947. That accounts for many of the European style buildings.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

photos by suncity

The AJC Bose Road flyover through central Kolkata

1









2










3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

More of central Kolkata










Jeevan Deep and the underground station entrance










Shakespeare Sarani (Road)



















Camac Street










Russel Street










Little Russel Street (really narrow!)










Park Street (now Mother Teresa Sarani)










Wood Street


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

^^Wow, thanks for the pictures. It's as if I've been to the actual place.


----------



## perekamuda (Oct 5, 2002)

Suncity said:


> Because most of them are from mid sixties to late seventies.
> 
> hmmm... u mean there are no new skyscrapers built in Kolkata after those decades (60s to 70s)??? :runaway:
> 
> Sorry just curious...... and what's the main reason?? WHY this beautiful city doesn't catch up the BOOMING INDIA or at least follows other India's millenia cities e.g Mumbai, Delhi, Gurgaon or even Bangalore?


----------



## perekamuda (Oct 5, 2002)

Suncity said:


> Because most of them are from mid sixties to late seventies.


hmmm... so u mean there are no new skyscrapers built in Kolkata after those decades (60s to 70s)??? :runaway: 

Sorry just curious...... and what's the main reason?? WHY this beautiful city doesn't catch up the BOOMING INDIA or at least follows other India's millenia cities e.g Mumbai, Delhi, Gurgaon or even Bangalore?
__________________


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

perekamuda said:


> hmmm... so u mean there are no new skyscrapers built in Kolkata after those decades (60s to 70s)??? :runaway:
> 
> Sorry just curious...... and what's the main reason?? WHY this beautiful city doesn't catch up the BOOMING INDIA or at least follows other India's millenia cities e.g Mumbai, Delhi, Gurgaon or even Bangalore?
> __________________



*The tour is not over yet! It's just started! So come back often please*

 

I am not sure whether to give a long or short answer because the question you ask is very deep.

But you are right from *eighties to early nineties* Kolkata saw very little development. Urban development was amongst the least priorities of the communist party which laid stress (at least on paper) on rural development. The number of seats from rural areas is about 65%. Most urban people disliked the communists. So it was kind of a political decision I guess. 

Once a major industrial and financial hub, ultra communist violence, the Bangladesh war, the pouring in of millions of refugees as a result - had industrialists, banks, companies and airlines fleeing the city. 

The Central Government in an effort to dislodge the communists also switched off funds for development and shifted many offices and didn't give permission to setup anything new (this was called the License Raj). The freight equilization policy had West Bengal paying for its own coal to subsidize the industrialization of other states.

In the game of politics, Kolkata was the big time loser.

*Early nineties is when things started changing. The License Raj was mostly scrapped and so was the Freight Equiliazation Policy. * A slow recovery process started. But it is very hard to make up for fifteen lost years of mostly bad things. Getting back the confidence of investors is very difficult.

A section of the ruling Communist Party has now changed colours. They are impressed with changes happening in China and Vietnam and have adopted a more open view of the new liberalized Indian economy. An older section of socialists and communists are still opposed to changes. To them heaven is living in a slums and life should be controlled by the politburo and neighbourhod party setups. Thankfully these powerful but outdated people are getting slowly sidelined but they still have enough power to oppose industriallization and modernization. 

To be fair however, they have changed the face of a vast section of rural Bengal. You do not see as many migrants from Bengal villages in Kolkata as before. However migration from poor states like Bihar, Uttar Pradesh and other neighbouring areas continues often nullifying the small gains that rural reforms have done in the state.

From the early nineties the state had one of the highest growth rates in the country mostly as a result of agriculture growth. From late ninties the services sector picked up and now the government is stressing on industrialization. 

Huge amounts of investments are being promised. How much gets translated into reality is a question. Time will tell.* For now the good news is that Kolkata and West Bengal are back in contention.*


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

The Salt Lake (Bidhan Nagar) skyline is rising in a dustance - this is where some of the new economic action is. (picture taken after the first heavy Norwester showers that cooled down temperatures)










Zooming in










Some aerials I took from an early morning flight


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

perekamuda said:


> hmmm... so u mean there are no new skyscrapers built in Kolkata after those decades (60s to 70s)???


BTW I haven't heard of any new commercial skyscrapers coming up either. For now all commercial buildings will continue to be 4 - 18 storeys while apartments are very often highrise (a recent one announced will be 41 storeys). However construction activity / real estate business is booming.

Infinity Twin Towers










Millenium Towers










VSNL










For projects under construction check out this thread I have started

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376796


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

More of Kolkata

Park Street flyover (note that a storm is coming and the roads are empty!)










Chowringhee Mansions - advts selling everything from insurance to razr










The Indian Museum










The Oberoi Grand Hotel - one of the heritage hotels and also one of the top luxury hotels of the country. 











*Chowringhee north is the heart of the city * - this is where the relatively newer parts of south Kolkata meet the crumbling city to the north. This is also where most foreign tourists/backpackers tend to stay in dirt cheap hotels or hostels in dingy lanes and by lanes. The *Peerless Inn* is a four star hotel and is famous for its* Bengali cuisine * (something that is usually available at a homes as *Mughlai and Chinese food * dominate the restaurant scene). Not a very pleasant place but the busiest place in the city and of course interesting. (It's empty because of the coming storm).


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Efforts to refursbish some of the crumbling buildings in the city is one. But it's expensive (and Kolkata doesn't have much funds), there are hundreds of litigatons over property and there is a political lack of will to scrap ancient and obsolete tenancy laws. The city has about 800 identified heritage buildings in various states of decay. 

The *Metropolitan Building*..

Before (2004)










2006 










The *Ex Military Secretariat * - 1994










Now (photo Paul Miller)










*Princep Memorial* (photo bu arnabchat) - dedicated to James Princep acknowldeging his contribution to Indian history










Esplanade Mansions - renovated recently (photo by hk)










*Statesman House* - houses one of the several centenarian newspapers in the country. The Statesman is a strong anti establishment newspaper.











*Victoria House* - hq of Calcutta Electric Supply Corporation - owned by the RPG group - which is one of the biggest conglomerates in the country with interests in industries ranging from power generation to retailing.










*Lal Bazar* - Calcutta Police HQ










*Revenue Building*










*General Post Office* building is another heritage building and was built in 1864. The site where GPO is located was the site of the first Fort William. It is also said to be the site of the disputed Black Hole of Calcutta (1756) incident. 










*Balmer Lawrie*










*Allahabad Bank* - the oldest public sector bank in India










Writers Building (Secretariat)










*Hongkong and Shanghai Banking Corporation* - The first branch of the bank in India was opened in Calcutta in 1867.










*Standard Chartered Bank* (photo by bharatdarshan)










*The Oberoi Grand Hotel*










*The Great Eastern Hotel* This white building is a barometer of Kolkata's fortunes. It was supposedly one of the finest hotels east of Suez. 

Between the 60s and 70s the maoist violence, Bangladesh war, millions of refugees pouring in - Kolkata saw terrible days. The hotel went in tail spin. The government took it over but nothing worked. 

Peaceful and more prosperous days have come since the mid nineties. The political agendas have changed. Finally last year the government auctioned it off to one of India's biggest hotel chains - the Grand Group (which manages several Intercontinentals in India). This group has promised to restore the 'glory' of the hotel and it is due to open next year. It looks like Kolkata's fortunes may be on the ascendency again!

The hotel is under major renovation - the facade will be maintained.


----------



## obtuse_edge (Apr 17, 2006)

Suncity said:


> An older section of socialists and communists are still opposed to changes. To them heaven is living in a slums and life should be controlled by the politburo and neighbourhod party setups.


Yep. Sounds like Communists alright. Instead of making the rich poor, let's make everybody poor, but they all get free food, shelter and healthcare from the govt!

Socialism plus capitalism should be put together for a good social system.


----------



## newjing (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Indian people (at lease Suncity) are still arguing about "Socialism"
"Capitalism", I know India is proud to be "largest demecratic country" in the world. 
I never been in India, but by the photos from the forum, i can tell India is nowhere near communist China's development level! I just came back from China, where I was raised, I visited Beijing, Shanghai, and some smaller cities, my feeling was "Shocking". as a New York resident, I kept comparing Beijing, Shanghai with New York, the so-called "Capital of west world", I didnit feel big gap in term of development, and the cities are still developing like crazy, I can't imange how China will be after 10, 20 years.
To a country like India or China, and some others third world countries, "Democracy" is poison, not candy! when people don't even know how to write their own names, they can't read "Democracy" either.
I'm sure China eventurally will become democratic, maybe 10 years, maybe 20 years, but for now, I think the government is doing well.the country is doing well.
DO more, Talk less, or India will has no hope.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

newjing said:


> Sorry to hear that Indian people (at lease Suncity) are still arguing about "Socialism"
> "Capitalism"


Huh? Where did I argue about Socialism vs Capitalism in this thread? 



newjing said:


> I know India is proud to be "largest demecratic country" in the world.


Yes, Indians are proud of their country just as anyone else is proud of theirs. Every country has problems. India is no exception. But is there something wrong in being proud of one's country?



newjing said:


> I never been in India, but by the photos from the forum, i can tell India is nowhere near communist China's development level!


Did anyone say that India is near China's development level in this thread? Not even sure why India - China pops up in a Calcutta cityscape thread. Paronia or what?



newjing said:


> I just came back from China, where I was raised, I visited Beijing, Shanghai, and some smaller cities, my feeling was "Shocking". as a New York resident, I kept comparing Beijing, Shanghai with New York, the so-called "Capital of west world", I didnit feel big gap in term of development, and the cities are still developing like crazy, I can't imange how China will be after 10, 20 years.


Good for you and China. 

I came back from Kolkata recently. I was not shocked. But I was impressed by the changes going on too. So what's the big deal?



newjing said:


> To a country like India or China, and some others third world countries, "Democracy" is poison, not candy!


That may be your opinion. But for others like me - Democracy is good and it is not poison. It may be a tough job to make democracy work that doesn't mean it is poison. 



newjing said:


> when people don't even know how to write their own names, they can't read "Democracy" either.


You will be surprised how supposedly less intelligent (and not well read) people tend to vote along the same lines as the well read. You don't need to read "Democracy" to understand what is right or wrong. 



newjing said:


> I'm sure China eventurally will become democratic, maybe 10 years, maybe 20 years, but for now, I think the government is doing well.the country is doing well.


It's CHina's decision what it does or doesn't. I am not really bothered and neither is anyone in Kolkata or anyone who is checking out a Calcutta cityscape thread.



newjing said:


> DO more, Talk less, or India will has no hope.


Keep out the jingoism from this thread please. India will do what it needs to do. There is nothing called "No Hope". Thanks. 

_______________________________

BTW I am frannkly surprised how China comes into the picture in a Calcutta cityscape thread?


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

While Kolkata may owe its origins to the *Sabarna Roychowdhury family*, the modern city owes its foundations to the British. 

*Job Charnock* - a colourful character has for long been considered the founder of Kolkata. Kolkata's official birthday was August 24.

However the Roychowdhury family, after a long legal battle "reclaimed" their right of being the original founders of Kolkata. The city's birthday celebrations have since been scrapped.

___________________________________

*Charnock's tomb*, in the graveyard of *St John's Church*.










More about Job Charnock here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Job_Charnock


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm just wondering why india changed cities' name.like I know bombay has been changed to mumbai,and Calcutta also has been changed,right?


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

huaxia-zhonghua said:


> I'm just wondering why india changed cities' name.like I know bombay has been changed to mumbai,and Calcutta also has been changed,right?


In case of Kolkata, the English spelling has been changed to make it phonetically closer to the pronounciation in the local language Bangla. It is also referred to as Kolkatta to go with the Hindi pronounciation. Plus there is no restriction on using Calcutta.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Amazing thread, thank you. :applause: 
I'll check up on this thread again soon just in case there are any new photos.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

newjing,

Comparing India and China straight up would make sense if the two countries started development at the same time. However, China started economic liberalization over 15 years before India, hence is about 15 years more developed.

I'm sorry, but judging from the logic expressed in the rest of your post, I really am not surprised this stunningly obvious fact so eluded you.


But, over a decade of general economic development aside, China follows a different development plan for its cities, disproportunately funding infra and development projects through loss-making state banks regardless of market trends using capital from rural areas and using population movement control methods to aid in urban organization. In India, the opposite happens: cities generally finance development in the surrounding rural areas, no restriction on free movement of the populace is in place, and projects are market-driven by private companies and turn profits as happens in a free market economy.

China is following an authoritarian, state-controlled, top-down approach to infra and urban development. India is following a democratic, market driven, bottom-up approach. Both methods have their pros and cons. While the latter doesn't result in sterile, shiny CBDs as quicky, it is a more natural, economically stable method that allows basic freedoms of liberty and democracy to exist. 

It's a path that a people who enjoy freedom and will not acquiesce to dictatorship will follow. It may be a different sentiment than the Chinese people have, but that is their prerogative.

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## newjing (Oct 18, 2005)

Most of china's infra and big projects are market-oriented, the shiny CBDs were developed by private businesses, many of them were developed by western orgnizations, for example, the tallest scraper (WFC, U/C)in Shinghai is 100% owned by Japanese. as far as the airports, highways, in any country, any city are on the governments general plan. some of them are from the strategic point, even if money-losing. the bad debts of banks were mostly from the central-planning era,(before 1980), even the banks are going public in HK and NY exchange, they are all market-oriented, or the westerns won't buy it.

China is quickly getting urbanized, every year 1% (13 million) increase. cities' expanding is driven by the demand, that's why china is the only country that people are waiting in line to buy apartments(sounds crazy). if you only see the restrains from the government, don't see the restrains positive effect (which prevented cities from becoming slums, like indian cities)
let the peasants move to the cities in a moderate manner, this is the what the government is doing, I know it is not "democratic" by western standard, but it works in china. it can never take place in india (the party will lose)

I don't know how the indian cities finance the rural areas, if the slums in the cities is the "finance", i don't think it is wise. the reality is that china's peasants are living much better than indian peasants, how do you explain this? China's GDP per cap is tripled India's ($1800 vs $600) if the chinese goverment allows the currency freely float, the difference will be much bigger.


China's economy is more free than Janpan and Korea, if I m not suprising you, India's is one of most protected in the world. democratic system doesn't necessarily mean free economy, what i want to say is tha democracy is also chinese people's goal, but let we go naturally, the government knows, the people know it too. let's see how it works in the next 10, 20 years, maybe we will see another super power in the world, if it happens, can you tell me it is China or India?

Cheers,
Newjing-New York & Beijing


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Please keep silly India China comparisons away from this thread.

*The thread is about Kolkata. * 

And we will continue concentrating on *Kolkata*.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

StormShadow said:


> Amazing thread, thank you. :applause:
> I'll check up on this thread again soon just in case there are any new photos.


Thanks! 

I will post many more photos over the next few weeks.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Roger that, Sun


----------



## newjing (Oct 18, 2005)

Suncity said:


> Please keep silly India China comparisons away from this thread.
> 
> *The thread is about Kolkata. *
> 
> And we will continue concentrating on *Kolkata*.




I will shut up if it bothers you so much, why you feel so offended?
this is a free land, we have the right to speak as long as legally!

I have nothing against india, instead i have a special feeling about the great nation. if you didn't bring up the polital issues, i would be talking about it.
"Chindia" is a hot topic on the western medias, or i wouldn't make the comparison. it doesn't hurt to expend your topic a little bit.

the photos are nice, exotic to me. but the notable buildings in the city are still those colonial architectures, i was a little bit suprised. that's all.
I wish India and China the best, the two giants with remarkable culture and civilization, they deserve more respects in the world!


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

newjing said:


> I will shut up if it bothers you so much, why you feel so offended?
> this is a free land, we have the right to speak as long as legally!


No one is asking you to shut up. All I am asking is keep irrelevant India China issues away from this thread. 



newjing said:


> if you didn't bring up the polital issues, i would be talking about it.


*I didn't bring up any political issues related to China*. The only statement that I made which can remotely be connected to China is this:

"They (Indian Communists) are *impressed * with changes happening in China and Vietnam and have adopted a more open view of the new liberalized Indian economy."

*All of my postings are relevant only to Kolkata, West Bengal and India*. *Nothing to do with China.*

*You are the one who dropped in and made irrelevant comments about India, China and how China is superior to India etc. etc.*



newjing said:


> "Chindia" is a hot topic on the western medias, or i wouldn't make the comparison. it doesn't hurt to expend your topic a little bit.


Chindia is a hot topic no doubt. But this is a Cityscapes 'Photo' thread. We will stick to that. 



newjing said:


> the photos are nice, exotic to me. but the notable buildings in the city are still those colonial architectures, i was a little bit suprised. that's all.


Well thanks for appreciating the photos and your comments. Kolkata doesn't have any glitzy skyscrapers if that's what you were looking for.

It is what it is and I like the city. 



newjing said:


> I wish India and China the best, the two giants with remarkable culture and civilization, they deserve more respects in the world!


More than getting respect from the rest of the world, many Indians and Chinese need to start respecting each other and stop being so contemptful of each other. 

Cooperation and friendship works much better than trying to put each other down.

Cheers!


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Kolkata owes its existence to the *River Hooghly*.










Most of the riverside was blocked off by the Kolkata Port Trust. The river port is no longer that important and most of the operations are in the south of the city at Kidderpore and 80 kms downstream at Haldia port. However ugly warehouses block off the Strand. The Port Trust is not ready to release the land because it thinks it is prime real estate. The city wants to develop parks instead. So the argument continues.

Unused warehouses (the red building) like these block access to the river..(photo sdas)










A riverside park has come up in a stretch vacated by the Port Trust (photos Ranjan Basu / sdas)


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

The architecture is gorgeous.I saw many kinds of nice historic buildings in this thead .


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

>


is that the hoogly bridge?
it looks very nice, do u have any more pics of the bridge?

I heard that there are 2 similar ones, one for rail as well


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Great pics! :banana:


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

Lovely pics SunCity..Kolkata truly has lovely architecture dating back a longgg time...Nice to see all the old historic buildings being renovated..


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

kashyap3 said:


> is that the hoogly bridge?
> it looks very nice, do u have any more pics of the bridge?
> 
> I heard that there are 2 similar ones, one for rail as well


That is the *Howrah Bridge* or *Rabindra Setu*..an icon of Kolkata - come October, the bridge will be lit up every evening with changing colours










The *Vidyasagar Setu * is further downstream










As aerial photography is not permitted in this area and it is not in any flight path, here are a few google earth photos of the approaches:

Kolkata side









Howrah side










The Bridge connects Calcutta to Bombay Road via Kona Expressway.










The *Vivekanada Setu* is upstream. It is rail+road bridge.










Right south of it they are building the *Second Vivekananda Setu*. It will be completed early 2008. 









under construction photo
(photo suncity)










It will connect the Belghoria Expressway (starts from Airport and is under construction) 










to Durgapur Expressway (Delhi Road) and Bombay Road in Howrah. A huge new city at the junction will be built and DLF group has won the bidding.










The *Jubilee Bridge * is further north. This is a rail bridge and will be replaced by an iconic bridge soon.
_photo by forumer sudipta rch_










The *Kalyani bridge * is a simple road bridge conecting Kalyani township to Hooghly.










Once all the construction work finishes and two more flyovers are completed by 2009, Kolkata should have a 60 km ring route.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Continuing our tour of Kolkata 

There are many private, public palatial buildings and religious institutions in various stages of decay and repair.. 

*Shovabazar Rajbati* 










*Marble Palace* 










*Ramakrishna Mission Insititue of Culture* 










*Oberoi Grand* 










A typical bylane in the city 












*Queens Mansion* - photo shreeji 










An old mansion 










*St Xaviers* 










*Jorasanko Thakurbari* - birthplace of Kolkata's (and India's) first Nobel Laureate - Rabindranath Tagore. 










*SE Rail HQ* 










*Town Hall* 










*Pagoda* at Eden Gardens (1852) 










St Paul's Cathedral (photo Michael Perez) 










*Alipore Mint* 










*Jain Temple* - photo Kavita Patel 



















*Dakhineswar Kali Temple* 










*Tipu Sultan's Mosque* 










Kolkata Port Trust 










Kolkata Medical College


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Kolkata is also the capital of the Indian state of West Bengal. So it has many government buildings too.

A google earth view of the Governor's House Estate, The legislature (state capitol), the high court, the radio station, the Eden Garden's stadium and Netaji Indoor Stadium.










*The Raj Bhavan* (Governor's House)










*The Legislature* (State Capitol)










*The High Court*










Writers' Building (The Secretariat - another view)


----------



## hpandu (Aug 6, 2006)

..


----------

